# Hunt sabs - your experiences...



## Smith123 (4 October 2012)

I have just (stupidly!) googled hunt sabs and watched some YouTube clips, they look so aggressive and don't care about the horses etc, they'd just look like they are out for a fight.

What happens when they come to a meet, do they come hunt the horses, ruin the wagons? Or do they keep a distance? What have you seen?

Due to go to my first meet for a few years and don't remember them being like this then!!


----------



## Hunters (5 October 2012)

Most hunt's have plenty of knowledge of dealing with sabs should they show up.

Please try not to be alarmed by previous video footage. You have no idea of the accuracy of any 'shock' footage that you may have seen.


----------



## lcharles (5 October 2012)

My friend that i hunt with has been shot at!!  

Worse i've had - luckily, is when i was 9 years old, i rode my 12.2hh pony to the local meet on my own down a country lane and met my parents there, but on the way, about 2minutes away from the meet a lady - about 60 (may of seemed older as i was young) called me a evil f-in bit**, which seemed rather strong to me and scary as a 9 year old!! x Remember that she was stood inside her gate waving her crutch/stick at me! 

She obviously knew where i was off to as i was dressed for hunting but to say that to such a young child, on my own is quite outrageous - although i know its nothing compared to some people have experienced. 

I was suprised that someone from the country was so against it - i guess i just assumed it was town people that didnt like hunting as it 'doesnt affect them' - eye opener!! x


----------



## Shay (5 October 2012)

Most hunts will give advice to the feild at the start of the day.  Don't look at them, don't respond to any taunts.  Look straight ahead and let the masters and the police deal with them.

The occasions where they are violent is rare.  Mostly they are just abusive.  The police are usually about to make sure everything is reasonable.

Don't let the fear of them put you off hunting.  if you do - they have won!


----------



## TarwinBate (6 October 2012)

Had my first experience with them a few weeks ago out cubbing..they were very rude, but looking back on it they do make me chuckle!! DO they really not have nothing better to do than run around after hunts over the South Downs? And the way they dress in black balaclavas!! Makes them look like flipping terrorists!!

However came across this youtube video, made me laugh a lot!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNDUQxFx-m8&feature=channel&list=UL


----------



## Velma (6 October 2012)

I had the pleasure of 'meeting' sabs on my first ever meet. They didn't do an awful lot apart from appearing suddenly out woods etc, all dressed in black with balaclavas. They were just a bit eerie and intimidating and did should a bit of abuse but everyone just ignored them and picked up a trot to get past as quickly as possible.

I asked some of the others what they tend to do and they said that sometimes they spray the hounds to confuse them and someone had been pulled off their horse once. At that time the hunt I go with was being regularly targeted by sabs and as such there was a huge police presence at this one, included mounted police and those on quad bikes so they could keep a pretty close distance to us. There was no physical trouble as far as I was aware.

I just don't get why they want/have to hide their faces if it's something they believe it so strongly?! Show us who you are!


----------



## A1JUMPJOCKEY (6 October 2012)

There not all Animal lovers as they love to potray, Wear a scarlet coat and you soon realise there more people haters!! They see me as some wealthy bumpkin so they hate me! Little do they realise I live off a farm workers wage, graft like hell training pointers for the chance to enjoy my sport. I've seen some shocking things, Before the Ban i saw Mr Smith a master with the Cotswold Vale Farmers pulled from his horse and they Kicked hell out of him. Ive seen a member of hunt staff have there reins cut with a blade.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (6 October 2012)

I've had friends who've come back to their vehicles after being parked up on a verge and they found their tyres slashed and paint daubed.

Also the sabs were at the opening meet a few seasons back; some of them had cameras which they were oggling at some of the children with.......... if it was anyone else they'd have been had up in court for pervy offences. 

Have seen them trying to lay a false trail as well; silly damn fools were spraying something which smelt like Citronella around the place.


----------



## Smith123 (7 October 2012)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			I've had friends who've come back to their vehicles after being parked up on a verge and they found their tyres slashed
		
Click to expand...

oh god!!


----------



## partypremier (7 October 2012)

I always say good morning & nice day for it.  it really flummexes them.
Years ago a sab in a balaclava shouted coward to me, so I reminded him that he was the one covering his face & I was very proud to show my face out hunting.

I have been driven past very very fast, spat at, sworn at, had the road blocked by a sab's car & they tried to get the ramp down to let my horse out (luckily some hunt followers came along with the police disaster averted).

They used to try to grab hold of our horses but seemed to have stopped that for now.

The worst thing they done was took baseball bats & wood to a range rover, smashed the windows, lights & bodywork with the owner & her baby grand daughter in the car.  They both got covered in glass sabs were in a right frenzy, the hunt came along & brawl ensued with several members from both sides arrested.
Sabs were charged with criminal damage & trespassing.

They also will grab hounds & put in their vehicles, quite often driving away & letting hounds out away from the hunt totally disorientating the hounds.

One guy that used to run everywhere but just monitor us was called Cookie.  He knew our country like the back of his hand & despite us galloping off, would always catch us up.  He was always causing trouble with other hunts but not with ours.  Strange Man.

That said they should never put you off doing something what you enjoy & legally pursue.  Although as someone else said taking videos of children should not be allowed you cannot do that in a park, swimming pool or school play so why are they allowed to do it without the parents/guardians permission out hunting.


----------



## Foxhunter49 (8 October 2012)

As others say they can be plain nasty.

Many years ago when the anti's first started my sister and I were at a meet on the IOW. 
I was riding a big heavyweight hunter and she was on a similar horse.
Much to our surprise antis turned up having travelled from the mainland. The meet was very near the ferry and a boring place to hunt. 

It was woodland and forestry around with a filed leading down to the beach. Nothing much was going on so Sis and I sneaked off for a pee and to pop a few cross country fences nearby. 

We returned to the field to see an anti stood on his own blowing 'Gone Away' 
Sis and I being bored and quite evil (it must be genetics) decided to give him a fright. We charged towards him, whilst a couple of hundred yards away I realised that my horse didn't turn very well right and hers didn't turn left and we were the wrong side to go round him! 
We glanced at each other and swore. 
Give this lad his due he just stood facing us and when the horses were about four strides away he stepped forward and clapped his hands in their faces. My horse did turn right and Sis turned left.

It was very impressive and when we pulled up we rode back to him. He was very interesting to talk to. His father was a whip with a midlands hunt. He had hunted all his life and had seen a fox break away hence calling hounds on. 
He was a student ant Southampton University and was being paid £20 to go out as an anti.

The rest of the mob hadn't a clue what he was blowing so he was quite safe in them not knowing.

Before the ban one of our liveries, an older gentleman was attacked by a mob. They smashed every bit of glass in the horsebox - the police did nothing to help.


----------



## Serenity087 (8 October 2012)

My first experience was being followed through woods by men in balaclavas and army fatigues.

There was two of us being followed, on foot!  I was terrified!

My next experiences calmed down a bit, just a bunch of idiots running around the woods failing to blow hunting horns.

But my final experience was horrific - I wasn't even hunting - I was just passing through the area!  Police had sabs pinned to the road surface arresting them, two coppers per sab and about 4 or 5 sabs, it was a little chicane!

I later heard one of them had been biting people?!?

We then had a meet that was booby trapped with piano wire (which was found by a non-hunting rider the evening before on her hack!)

The only thing I can presume is that they're insane and ignoring usually works best for them.  Even if they're leering over children they're only doing it for the rise and wouldn't actually hurt a child (that said, these are the kind of people who rate a fox over a mentally ill child so assume nothing is 100% safe!).

Have to admit though, I admire their balls.  If only they would stop hurting animals I'd take them more seriously.


----------



## KellyJoArnold (8 October 2012)

I've seen videos on YouTube.. they seem like ignorant, judgemental, rude, dangerous (in some cases), and completly un-educated about hunting itself, and the coubtryside.. and a lot of them just seem to be there to ruin peoples day and are plain nasty!!


----------



## Hunters (9 October 2012)

They are invariably students who have a bit of angst against society in general. They are paid (I'm told) by the Linda McCartney fund. 

I refuse to support her veggy food range!


----------



## glamourpuss (9 October 2012)

They also had some support & funding from Lush Cosmetic company 

One of our local hunts has a particularly stubborn  crew of sabs. All the hunt know their names & on the whole it is very civilised. The Sabs tend to spray citronella & blow horns to confuse the hounds.
At the meet if the master knows they are about he usually warns us to either totally ignore them or to just say 'Good Morning' he always advises getting into any dialogue with them. 

We were out clubbing last year & the sabs were trampling across a seeded field, the farmer (following on a quad) was asking them so politely to get off. I mean it was almost comical he was saying 'excuse me sir, this is private property may I please ask you step off the field'  in return he was getting a load of abuse, sworn at etc. afterwards when he was asked why he was so polite he said that they are always just looking for footage to edit together to make propaganda videos they can post on the Internet.
At another meet a group of sabs started harassing a female whipper-in. We could see it starting so my friend videoed it on her phone. The whip got off her horse & the next thing one of them punched her. The next moment the woman's wife came flying over & defending his wife started fighting with the sabs....at this point they started videoing! Later that day the police turned up as the sabs had called them wanting to arrest the man for assault. Luckily my friends footage was very clear & I believe the initial Sab got charged


----------



## natalia (9 October 2012)

I think they are hilarious and all our children that come out hunting refer to them as the "black ninjas" as they looks so stupid running round in full black outfits trying to hop over gates, up trees etc. 
In general I think they prob just need a good shag and a drink and they will feel a bit better about life. Not to mention a  good wash! On occasion though they have their uses for catching loose horses etc. I've even used one for a leg up before now! I think the trick is to not alienate them, if anything be over friendly, horrendously polite and try and break down any "us and them" attitudes. They soon give up if hunt is clearly following a trial anyway.


----------



## hcm88 (9 October 2012)

They've stabbed a friend's horse on numerous occasions because its kept on a hunt yard. The friend has never hunted the horse in her life. Hunt sabs are ignorant, naive, law-breaking and disgusting. How dare they be so hypocritical as to hurt and harm our horses and dogs when they're campaigning to stop us 'hurting' foxes. 

They are welcome to campaign for what they believe in peacefully but when they become dangerous they deserve to be arrested. I don't watch any of their videos as I know they'll just make me angry.

After Lush (the cosmetics shop) supported them I immediately boycotted the shop and have done ever since. They were naive in supporting the sabs and I like to think they lost custom because of it but I doubt we were that influential.


----------



## Hunters (10 October 2012)

Lush (although they do make good soaps) are strong supporters of anti hunt supporters. 

They have a large shop near me I refuse to buy from them, it's my own fairly futile way of protest, but I do enjoy s good 'sniff' as I walk by lol!


----------



## Charem (10 October 2012)

My only experience was having a couple fly past the field down a narrow country lane in their car whilst shouting various nonsense. Luckily non of the horses were worried. 

My dad told me once when he was younger and out hunting some sabs called the hounds on to a railway track  He has since gotten back in to riding again after a 30 year break but wont hunt because the sabs infuriate him so much. Animal lovers my ass.


----------



## happyhunter123 (10 October 2012)

The *worst* bit is that they've conned so many members of the public into believing that they are 'peaceful' and 'non-violent' and that _we_ are the violent ones!!  Those YouTube videos really raise your blood pressure!! I really wish someone had been able to expose the true face of the anti-hunting fraternity many years ago. One of the best ways of winning the public argument would have been exposing our opponents as the liars or thugs most (maybe not all, but most) of them are. Unfortunately, the antis painted _us_ as the thugs, us as the ones putting out false propaganda, and they  very much succeeded . But then again, it's easy to fool the public when you add fluffy animals to the mixture-the sabs are said to be saving animals, they are the 'heroes'. The hunting people are supposedly 'abusing' animals so they are the villains. The public believe it. The reality is quite different. 

One thing that we are able to thank the ban for is that the numbers of sabs have sharply dropped. I reckon that sabbing has gone out of fashion a bit. That's not to say that there aren't a few of these losers still knocking about!


----------



## wench (12 October 2012)

I have seen some at my local meet. We were told that there were "univited guests". First time they were riding all over farmers crops with their stupid motorbikes.

Second time they were out photographing young children who had come to watch, and really upsetting some of them. A group of them thought it was a good idea to walk between the field and the hounds (in densely wooded area, so we couldn't go around them). They also thought it was fun to lay on the tracks in the wood so we couldnt go down there. How I would have loved to have charged my horse over one of them.

They also thought it was a good idea to dress up all in black with balaclavas and stand next to the track we were going down. My horse saw one and had an almighty spook in the opposite direction (I was fine as I was pretty much thought he was going to do it). Stupid cow sab (Was def female) then did an enormous leap in fright the other way as she was obviously **** scared of horses.

Although my parents did worry about me getting back in one piece after the hunt, I am quite prone to liking a good fight!


----------



## rachi20x (12 October 2012)

Their behaviour is really sickening. It's obvious they aren't doing it as animal lovers. If they loved animals they wouldn't be putting the horses and hounds' safety at stake(as well as attacking them!).

Have just seen the LUSH ad campaigns. Luckily I haven't bought anything there for quite some time, and now I think I won't be either.


----------



## oakash (12 October 2012)

I think the thing to remember about 'saboteurs' ..(thats what they THINK they are) is that they are fascists to a woman or man. Just like the Nazi  philosophy, they think they have a right to dictate to others what we should, or should not do. As someone else mentioned, they are not concerned about so-called 'cruelty' to animals, as they make despicably cruel attacks on horses and hounds themselves. They are people haters and scum, so do not let them influence your decision to hunt trails one single iota.


----------



## jules9203 (12 October 2012)

I was a groom for a master of a hunt in the home counties in the early to middle 90's, I used to drop him and his horse off and then pick them up at the end of the day because the 'sabs' had a history of damaging vehicles etc. They certainly turned up in balaclavas and used to try and frighten the horses. More recently I have been drag hunting (which I love) and the amount of abuse we get from the public who might be passing is unbelievable. There is a huge amount of ignorance out there. Please don't not go hunting because of any perceived threat


----------



## soggy (12 October 2012)

By and large they are just a bunch of anti establishment weirdo's.

The "rent a mob" lot that get bused in by the van load are mostly disaffected yobs, who have a gripe against society as a whole. Mostly brain dead from smoking skunk and lacking meat in their diets. The dressing up in black is an attempt to make themselves appear more menacing than they are. Smoke and mirrors really. Get one by its self and it wets its knickers within the first 30 sec's and soils itself within 60 sec's. The women do it even faster. They all only feel brave when in a crowd behind which they can run and hide.
Occasionally one gets run over or comes to harm by some unknown method.  Sad but even coach-roaches have mishaps. 
The older more weird ones are the funniest. All self righteous and committed to the cause. The fact they haven't got a clue about how the countryside really works just makes them all the more pitiful. Just take that dope Brian May as an example.


----------



## happyhunter123 (12 October 2012)

jules9203 said:



			More recently I have been drag hunting (which I love) and the amount of abuse we get from the public who might be passing is unbelievable
		
Click to expand...

That's awful. I have to come to the conclusion that the general public have, by and large been brainwashed by these anti lunatics. Their ignorance is utterly astounding. I guess they just despise anyone on a horse dressed up. 

The baseless hate can really get you down sometimes


----------



## soggy (17 October 2012)

happyhunter123 said:



			I have to come to the conclusion that the general public have, by and large been brainwashed by these anti lunatics. Their ignorance is utterly astounding. I guess they just despise anyone on a horse dressed up.
		
Click to expand...

It may appear that way sometimes. Simply due to that's the lot we encounter most often. But the reality is very much the opposite. In fact the vast majority of our urban dwelling population couldn't give a hoot.

The police estimate that they only deal with about 10% of the general public on a regular basis. That 10% are mostly the anti social scum we see so often in the news reports and docu-soaps that now infest what has become reality TV in Britain. The other 90% of law abiding, morally decent, socially well adjusted members of the general public they hardly have any contact with, other than as victims of crimes committed by the first 10%

I appreciate that if you continually encounter the sad deluded, vegetarian, anti, and their rent a mob slime ball side kicks, its hard to remember the other 90%.


----------



## Deraden (17 October 2012)

I will be completely honest, i am against hunting (im not going state an essay of why, i have my reasons and thats it) and i have never taken part in any 'sabbing'. I suppose i am just commenting to say we are not all crazy! I dont like hunting so just avoid them, and i cant stand hearing that horses and hounds get purposefully hurt, i dont understand hurting an animal because you want to save an animal????


----------



## ZoeRPM (18 October 2012)

Smith123 said:



			I have just (stupidly!) googled hunt sabs and watched some YouTube clips, they look so aggressive and don't care about the horses etc, they'd just look like they are out for a fight.

What happens when they come to a meet, do they come hunt the horses, ruin the wagons? Or do they keep a distance? What have you seen?

Due to go to my first meet for a few years and don't remember them being like this then!!
		
Click to expand...

Well since hunting with dogs is illegal, it's hardly surprising that the sabs act like this. I'd join them if I could.


----------



## soggy (18 October 2012)

Deraden said:



			I will be completely honest, i am against hunting (im not going state an essay of why, i have my reasons and thats it) and i have never taken part in any 'sabbing'. I suppose i am just commenting to say we are not all crazy! I dont like hunting so just avoid them, and i cant stand hearing that horses and hounds get purposefully hurt, i dont understand hurting an animal because you want to save an animal????
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for your honesty. Opinions are like bum holes everyone has at least one. They are also like buses, what around long enough and the one you want will eventually appear over the horizon.
All I say is those that oppose hunting have not concept about the realities of the countryside or the red of claw and toot nature or of the natural world.

Perhaps one day the reality will sink in.


----------



## VoR (18 October 2012)

ZoeRPM said:



			Well since hunting with dogs is illegal, it's hardly surprising that the sabs act like this. I'd join them if I could.
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear, oh dear!


----------



## soggy (18 October 2012)

ZoeRPM said:



			Well since hunting with dogs is illegal, it's hardly surprising that the sabs act like this. I'd join them if I could.
		
Click to expand...

Another deluded individual. Are you a vegetarian too?


----------



## soggy (18 October 2012)

VoR said:



			Oh dear, oh dear! 

Click to expand...

They walk amongst us............


----------



## VoR (18 October 2012)

Anyway.......I am quite happy and interested to listen to the reasoned arguments of and engage in debate with, those who have views that are different to my own, who knows we might BOTH learn something, however, like most people I won't react well to threats, abuse, rudeness, ignorance and most importantly anyone who feels they have the right to endanger my life, the life of my friends or any animals we may happen to be on or with!!

I have been called a c**t, b*st*r* an f'ing this and that, once whilst being filmed, I did ask for a copy to show to the police that had been called, they didn't seem keen to open themselves to potential prosecution though!! Strangest thing was we were following a trail and in the act of stopping hounds when all this occured, shouldn't they have been applauding us!!??

On another occassion our vehicle was 'keyed' and trailer tyres, let-down/punctured, that'll stop me then.......not!

On either side of the void, violence never cured anything, it just causes problems to escalate out of proportion.


----------



## soggy (18 October 2012)

VoR said:



			Anyway.......I am quite happy and interested to listen to the reasoned arguments of and engage in debate with, those who have views that are different to my own, who knows we might BOTH learn something however,
		
Click to expand...

 Like wise.



			most people I won't react well to threats, abuse, rudeness, ignorance and most importantly anyone who feels they have the right to endanger my life, the life of my friends or any animals we may happen to be on or with!!
		
Click to expand...

Whilst I have never been an advocate of turning the other cheek neither am I one who believes in an eye for an eye. I much prefer the Theo Roosevelt way...."Speak softly and carry a big stick; you will go far." 




			On either side of the void, violence never cured anything, it just causes problems to escalate out of proportion.
		
Click to expand...

Not always....Smacking a bully in the chops and then give them a good going over always has the desired affect on their subsequent behaviour.


----------



## Noseyparker (18 October 2012)

I am what you could describe as sitting on the gate on this one, Ive worked on hunt yards in my time, and I have also hunt monitered.

There is a certain minority of 'sabs' that take the law into their own hands and sadly make matters alot worse. There are also people who take hunt monitering very seriousley to ensure hunts keep within the current laws. It has been found on occasions hunts have not adhered to this and arrests and court cases have come up. The same really with idiotic sabs who take it to far who have also ended up in court. Its a shame that a good balance isnt found and sabs can be trusted to behave, and people dont feel the need to monitor.


----------



## happyhunter123 (18 October 2012)

What you must remember is that there is a big difference between sabs and 'monitors'. Not all monitors are sabs, some are ex-sabs, but many are employees of the League, IFAW etc. This type of anti usually hides under bushes and most avoid confrontation. Then there is the 'nasty' lot, who are out to make your day as miserable as they can. 



Noseyparker said:



			I am what you could describe as sitting on the gate on this one, Ive worked on hunt yards in my time, and I have also hunt monitered.
.
		
Click to expand...

You say you've hunt monitored-out of interest, who for? Yourself, or for an anti group? I've never heard of anyone who 'sits on the gate' about hunting actually go out and monitor hunts!


----------



## soggy (18 October 2012)

Noseyparker said:



			I am what you could describe as sitting on the gate on this one, Ive worked on hunt yards in my time, and I have also hunt monitered.
		
Click to expand...

We have a term for people like that around here. Never know a sab or a "monitor", one and the same in my book, sit on the gate about hunting. In fact I'd go so far as to say its an impossibility to do so. 

Noseyparker is a rather apt pseudonym. Congratulations on your choice..


----------



## NoseyPosey (18 October 2012)

I'm confused - I thought hunting animals was banned? If so, why do they continue to sabotage hunts?


----------



## happyhunter123 (18 October 2012)

NoseyPosey said:



			I'm confused - I thought hunting animals was banned? If so, why do they continue to sabotage hunts?
		
Click to expand...

They don't to the extent that they used to, and I've haven't seen one since the ban. I have to admit, I don't know why they continue to sabotage hunts now. The need for sabbing is over, if hunts are breaking the law a couple of people with video cameras are surely enough. A group of 40 balaclavaed yobs seems unnecessary, but then I guess they've got no other hobbies


----------



## VoR (19 October 2012)

soggy said:



			Not always....Smacking a bully in the chops and then give them a good going over always has the desired affect on their subsequent behaviour.
		
Click to expand...

In my experience said bully, having had a 'smack in the chops', just came back with more of his bully friends  I think it's called an escalation of hostilities!!!


----------



## Luci07 (19 October 2012)

Sabs. I have everything to thank them for. It is entirely BECAUSE of them that I looked into hunting myself and moved from sitting on the fence to supporting our hunt.

I was out hacking,escorting a friends child (11 or so ). Both wearing chaps and multicolourred jackets...so obviously NOT hunting. We were near where the hunt was ( inadvertently) and then found ourselves isolated and surrounded by sabs, complete with the balaclavas etc. They were completely and utterly foul, and threatening and scared the daylights out of me before actual hunt members turned up and then said we were nothing to do with them and were just bystanders.

So as a direct result I took up hunting and so did said child. We also went through a phrase of checking where the hunt was so we never got caught up again if just hacking though.


----------



## woodlandswow (20 October 2012)

Our hunt has recently emailed pictures of all the local sabs, their car descriptions and names and any other details - they all look like a bunch of wierdos!


----------



## soggy (20 October 2012)

VoR said:



			In my experience said bully, having had a 'smack in the chops', just came back with more of his bully friends  I think it's called an escalation of hostilities!!! 

Click to expand...

I can see where you went wrong. You missed out the "going over" part. No good just giving them a smack in the chops, you have to make them pee their pants, or better still soil them. There's nothing quite as funny as a bully with a soiled pair of pants.


----------



## soggy (20 October 2012)

woodlandswow said:



			Our hunt has recently emailed pictures of all the local sabs, their car descriptions and names and any other details - they all look like a bunch of wierdos!
		
Click to expand...

What a first rate idea. Someone could start a wall of shame on one of the social media web site like face FB or MS.


----------



## happyhunter123 (20 October 2012)

soggy said:



			What a first rate idea. Someone could start a wall of shame on one of the social media web site like face FB or MS.
		
Click to expand...

I've always thought that we need a proper website on which sabs can be named and shamed, and any unlawful activity or violence recorded. After all, they love to do the same to us.


----------



## soggy (20 October 2012)

Exactly. 

Post the buggers mug shots up for all to see and name and shame. Let those that have to work or associate with them see them for what they really are. Do the bally lot of them sabs,monitors. It would create a nice little data base for the police to use as and when there' s any loony animal rights activity.


----------



## Kokopelli (20 October 2012)

First time posting in here so a little scary. I've not been hunting much myself as my horses are nutters and I don't think I'd enjoy it on them as I'd constantly be holding him but I totally support hunting it's a fabulous sport and if one day I was blessed with a sensible horse  I would go regularly. 

Have people though of wearing those helmet cams? I know they would ruin the whole traditional look but you could get brilliant footage of the idiot sabs and the helmet cam of a hunt would be pretty entertaining to watch.


----------



## happyhunter123 (20 October 2012)

The thing I really can't stand, above everything else is when they try and steal our lovely hounds.


----------



## maree t (31 October 2012)

I have never been hunting and today was my kids first time out cubbing. i am concerned about any sabs they might encounter. We inadvertently drove through the area that the hunt was last winter and they assumed we were part of the followers ( we were in a pick up with the kids ) . they started filming us and swearing at us, we took a little while to suss that they thought we were following but we just happened to be going down the lane so perhaps they shouldnt jump to conclusions.
It was disconcerting but if it wasnt for the ban my kids wouldnt be going so it would be very interesting to know if the numbers of people out are up or down.


----------



## soggy (1 November 2012)

maree t said:



			I have never been hunting and today was my kids first time out cubbing. i am concerned about any sabs they might encounter. We inadvertently drove through the area that the hunt was last winter and they assumed we were part of the followers ( we were in a pick up with the kids ) . they started filming us and swearing at us, we took a little while to suss that they thought we were following but we just happened to be going down the lane so perhaps they shouldnt jump to conclusions.
It was disconcerting but if it wasnt for the ban my kids wouldnt be going so it would be very interesting to know if the numbers of people out are up or down.
		
Click to expand...

The rent a mob crowd are a pretty brainless bunch. Much akin to a troop of chimps with only a half dozen brain cells shared between the lot of them.

The sad, self proclaimed monitors, are just delusional.

To answer you question. Hunting has never been as popular as it is now post Hunting Act.


----------



## justforfun (2 November 2012)

I am glad that I have read this post, I have just started hunting and didnt know that LUSH supported the anti's.
That the last time I buy LUSH products.


----------



## happyhunter123 (2 November 2012)

justforfun said:



			I am glad that I have read this post, I have just started hunting and didnt know that LUSH supported the anti's.
That the last time I buy LUSH products.
		
Click to expand...

I know, it's horrendous that Lush are supporting extremists like the HSA (who have links to the Animal Liberation Front). If they really wish to support anti-hunting groups, why not just support the League?


----------



## Floxie (4 November 2012)

Our antis were rather well behaved - this is going back some 15 years ago mind. They didn't do much, I think they just turned out for show. On really rotten days we'd share our hip flasks with them.


----------



## flump (7 November 2012)

Sorry but have you seen some of the Anti videos on you tube!!! 
Some of the pro folk are pretty dumb too! The guy with the beaufort hunt I think on you tube kicking his horse into someone saying oh it's a 5 year old from Ireland...what N idiot I would of knocked him straight off his horse!!!


----------

